# have you been out yet?



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

was out on lake darling today with my buddy. there was about 4 inches of ice where we were. found a nice little drop off from 2 feet to 8 feet. brought in three eyes 17-20 inches, missed 4 more and a 10-14 pound northern(had him in the hole but of course i didnt have the gaf with). got out there at about 230 pm. were goin out in the morning again. with chartreuse and active jigging the fish came runnin in on the vexy.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

On a local lake in Northcentral MN. Found 6-8 inches of ice. It was awesome to be out ice fishing in November!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Went out a few times over the Holiday/weekend!!
Iced a few Northerns for pickling!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Atvs on the ice in ND, Have had a few friends out for two weeks now


----------



## prins (Sep 11, 2008)

went out last thursday got a limit of eyes second fish of the year was 23 1/2 in good start i hope


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

That big one is a nice fish and a perfect breeder...should have been thrown back for sure.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey, if it's within the legal limit, don't give the guy a bad time!

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> Hey, if it's within the legal limit, don't give the guy a bad time!
> 
> Thanks for the photo!


I agree.. :beer:

Mmm..I can smell the fish frying..Good Job!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Perhaps that is why we need a slot limit in ND.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't have a problem with hens either as long as it's within the legal limit. I really don't. I trust the USFWS as far as setting limits for waterfowl. I trust NDGF for setting limits on fish.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

SD has a statewide slot limit. You can have only one over 20". He is perfectly within the rules. Would I have kept it? Probably not, but I'm not about to roast someone for doing something perfectly legal. Now, if they would have had the statewide slot limit when most of these lakes first took off...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

BTW, nice fish prins!


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i went out thurs. fri. sat. and mon. and we had perch and eyes every day. all eyes we kept were 16-20 inches except one that was about 13" we only kept that one because he swallowed the lure on a tip up and was bleeding out the gills before we got him up. goin out again tom. and up to audoban on thurs.


----------

